
China Has 70 Android App Stores | mocoNews - EricssonLabs
http://moconews.net/article/419-china-has-70-android-app-stores-but-that-could-soon-whittle-down-to-10/
======
bookwormAT
Each domain on the web is essentially an "app store": If you type
<http://facebook.com> into your web browser, you visit an appstore, download
an app, install and run it. If you click on a youtube link in your facebook
app, you visit another appstore, download another app, run it.

It's very simple and almost instant software management. Most people who do
this every day do not even realize that they install and use different
applications from different sources.

And it's a very healthy process for the industry as well: Just imagine
Facebook and Google and Apple had to submit their products to Microsoft and
beg for their approval.

We don't need fewer app stores. We need links and a search engine.

